# No more History, no more Philosophy



## Will Scarlet (Mar 31, 2022)

The Spanish government have now officially removed the subjects of both History and Philosophy from the school curriculum. It's not clear if this also applies to Universities, but it would seem logical to assume it will at some point in the future. This follows the introduction of a specific law some years ago dictating the official historical memory of the Franco era, which resulted in the exhumation and removal of Franco's corpse from the official memorial to the fallen of the civil war, where he had been placed by the then King of Spain.

So, now instead of dictating the history of Spain they have simply cancelled it. No doubt philosophy will continue to be brainwashed into children via the media as it has been for some time now.


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 31, 2022)

Can you provide a source for this? Wasn't able to find anything with a quick search.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 31, 2022)

'*The Government gives a green light to the disappearance of Philosophy and the chronological teaching of History from obligatory secondary education. No more examinations or course-work assessments required to obtain qualifications.*' (_Source_)

Upon further investigation on the El Mundo website, it appears that the government will be dictating what historical events can be studied, although exactly what these will be has not been released to the press or public.

The government have since denied the abolition of Philosophy, but not of History, although certain autonomous regions of Spain have declared that they will continue to offer Philosophy - which seems a pointless exercise if it's not being abolished, but is typical of the usual chaos.

(I note this has been moved to 'Off-Topic' when it's clearly about History being stolen and manipulated right under our very noses here and now. I find that decision very strange indeed. I am not complaining, simply observing.)

(edit

The new educational curriculum as it relates to History:

*"CRITIQUE OF GLOBALIZATION AND THE VITAL MINIMUM IN HISTORY*

In History, guided by the Sustainable Development Goals, "the world of care" and "people made invisible in history" are also analyzed. In addition to studying "the action of feminist and suffragette movements in the fight for gender equality" and "relevant women in contemporary history", the agenda will address "discrimination based on sexual and gender diversity".

In this subject there is an epigraph for "emotions and the cultural context" and "the historical perspective of the emotional component" and another for "associationism" and for "the role of religion in social organization, the legitimization of power and formation of identities.

The "concentration and distribution of wealth", the "forms and modes of perceiving and representing inequality" the "lines of action for a fair distribution" and "the question of the vital minimum" will also be studied.

Students are also encouraged to reflect on the effects of capitalism: "Although it is necessary to highlight the positive results in certain areas of progress, civilization, technique and culture, the consequences of technological development and globalization must also be questioned ethically. regarding cultural diversity, competition for resources, international conflict, migration, rural depopulation and, in general, the degradation of life on Earth".

There is also room to talk about "ethnocentric perceptions" and to defend minorities: students will have to "recognize the social inequalities that existed in the past and the mechanisms of domination and control that have been applied, identifying those groups that have been subdued and silenced, highlighting the presence of female characters." (_Source_)





_(Borrowed from Felix)_​IMO, they have gone too far. Conning people with Covid was one thing, but this is going to give rise to a massive backlash.


----------



## kulapono (Apr 2, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> '*The Government gives a green light to the disappearance of Philosophy and the chronological teaching of History from obligatory secondary education. No more examinations or course-work assessments required to obtain qualifications.*' (_Source_)
> 
> Upon further investigation on the El Mundo website, it appears that the government will be dictating what historical events can be studied, although exactly what these will be has not been released to the press or public.
> 
> ...


WOW! This article foreshadows the coming existence of many 'official histories' depending on the wokeness of each individual country. 
Imagine if the US went down that road! Many opportunities for cancelling eras of official history here. Like the case with Franco if a US president is deemed to be eccentric, racist, immoral and or an all around 'bad guy',  will all executive actions during his administration be tainted and then struck from American History? Sort of like the Catholic Church declaring a priest 'renegade' and voiding all his previously performed sacraments. Pity the history textbook publishers who have been regurgitating the same stuff for the last sixty years.


----------



## luddite (Apr 3, 2022)

This is a fascinating insight into how the victor really does write history. Tiananmen square is a good case study also due to the complete opposite historical views that Chinese have. I would posit that we are witnessing another.


----------



## iseidon (May 8, 2022)

There is a similar historical parallel. In 1921, schools in Russia (the USSR legally appeared in 1922) abolished the subject "Logic. In 1946, Stalin reintroduced it into the official school curriculum (in fact, the subject began to be taught in 1941; guess in connection with what events). But in 1959 (6 years after his death and 3 years after the 20th CPSU Congress) the subject was removed from the school curriculum. Apparently, it is dangerous to have a population that is trained to understand logical tricks. It's good that Vinogradov's textbook is easy to find on the Internet.

Since 2012, the subject "Fundamentals of Religious Cultures and Secular Ethics" (rus) appeared in Russia. This subject is taught in 4th and 5th grade (In Russia, the school system consists of 11 grades). I was in 10th grade when this subject was introduced, so it wasn't taught in my class. Some people call it "Religion" and some call it "Philosophy". But from everything I see among the kids around me - this subject is taught as Philosophy in technical colleges and universities. That is, it's just for show.



> (I note this has been moved to 'Off-Topic' when it's clearly about History being stolen and manipulated right under our very noses here and now. I find that decision very strange indeed. I am not complaining, simply observing.)



Golden Moment.


----------



## dreamtime (May 8, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> (I note this has been moved to 'Off-Topic' when it's clearly about History being stolen and manipulated right under our very noses here and now. I find that decision very strange indeed. I am not complaining, simply observing.)



I have moved it back to history.


----------



## Pathfinder (May 9, 2022)

luddite said:


> This is a fascinating insight into how the victor really does write history. Tiananmen square is a good case study also due to the complete opposite historical views that Chinese have. I would posit that we are witnessing another.



That's a good point, but lately I just wonder.  While it seems true that victors write the history, I think that it is a problem that runs deeper than that.  Namely, that it's the "controllers," whoever they are, who write history.  That, or they hire the people to write it, replete with the understanding that only certain people, places and events will ever receive mention and that much will be omitted; and that further, earlier histories will be excised from libraries or other repositories of published works.  

From studying threads on the stolenhistory, net and org, sites, it seems that a lot of writing made-up history or distorted history,  and omitting of history started taking place in the 1800s and has been going full blast since then.

That's what attracted me to stolenhistory: people observing anomalies for themselves and taking note of how these anomalies simply do not line up with what's presented to us in school, in academia, and in the media.


----------



## luddite (May 9, 2022)

Pathfinder said:


> the "controllers," whoever they are, who write history. That, or they hire the people to write it, replete with the understanding that only certain people, places and events will ever receive mention and that much will be omitted; and that further, earlier histories will be excised from libraries or other repositories of published works.


If this were the case, then I'm sure that unless a master record exists for all countries then slowly - over time - even the controllers understanding of the timelines would become tainted with the fake history. It would be impossible to not have a tainted timeline. Also what does that mean for future history... or even the history before the controllers started controlling. They were not the first so it's plausible to imagine that the starting point that they began from was already a complete fabrication from the previous controllers.

At this point it's turtles all the way down.


----------



## Goddo.F (May 9, 2022)

Playbook 101.  In South Africa, the printing houses have been major beneficiaries of changes in government.  As a Brit colony, then to Afrikaaner Nationalism, now African National Socialism.  Three very different 'histories' of South Africa, all in my lifetime.  Follow the money!


----------



## QuakerTheOat (May 9, 2022)

luddite said:


> They were not the first so it's plausible to imagine that the starting point that they began from was already a complete fabrication from the previous controllers.
> 
> At this point it's turtles all the way down.


True - but playing the devils advocate: With all of our historical loss, it's safe to assume that there's an equal - if not more - loss of human physiology and medical knowledge. When's the last time anyone ever heard of a 'major global leader' dying of anything but extreme old age? I don't think it's 100% safe to assume that the original controllers aren't still around.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 10, 2022)

Pathfinder said:


> it seems that a lot of writing made-up history or distorted history, and omitting of history started taking place in the 1800s



When was that exactly? Do you mean 222 years ago? Do you have any evidence for this? What historical events have been omitted in the last 222 years? Are you saying that all history up until the 1800s was genuine?

If all history is either a fabrication, a distortion or incomplete can anyone please explain to me the logic of banning its teaching as a subject in the school curriculum? *Why *would that be necessary if 'the controllers' have already got it all under control... for the second or third time?


----------



## FarewellAngelina (May 10, 2022)

I think one of the purposes of the falsification of history maybe the cover up of the crimes committed by the cretins in control, or the attribution of these crimes to the vanquished.

I borrowed a book from the local library - Blood Song by Johanna Gustawsson, an award winning authoress. Background being the Spanish civil war.

In the authoress's notes in the preface to the novel background information was given as to the crimes committed against the non combatant population. It was stated that after the end of that war in 1939 in the period from 1947 to 1954 thirty thousand children disappeared without trace . Horrendous.

It went to say that secret societies ,freemasons, occult groups, political opponents and various religious groups were persecuted too. All with collusion between Franco and the Hierarchy of the Catholic church.

The total number of people disappeared during and after the conflict was enormous. 

After reading that I couldn't read the novel - I might one day.

Maybe Spanish authorities , now that many from that era will have passed away , are gently wiping the memory of the atrocities from public perception. It's what "education" is for.

Borrowed that book 29/3/22 , a week before your OP Will , synchronicity .
I think one of the purposes of the falsification of history maybe the cover up of the crimes committed by the cretins in control, or the attribution of these crimes to the vanquished.

I borrowed a book from the local library - Blood Song by Johanna Gustawsson, an award winning authoress. Background being the Spanish civil war.

In the authoress's notes in the preface to the novel background information was given as to the crimes committed against the non combatant population. It was stated that after the end of that war in 1939 in the period from 1947 to 1954 thirty thousand children disappeared without trace . Horrendous.

It went to say that secret societies ,freemasons, occult groups, political opponents and various religious groups were persecuted too. All with collusion between Franco and the Hierarchy of the Catholic church.

The total number of people disappeared during and after the conflict was enormous. 

After reading that I couldn't read the novel - I might one day.

Maybe Spanish authorities , now that many from that era will have passed away , are gently wiping the memory of the atrocities from public perception. It's what "education" is for.

Borrowed that book 29/3/22 , a week before your OP Will , synchronicity .


----------



## iseidon (May 10, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> When was that exactly? Do you mean 222 years ago? Do you have any evidence for this? What historical events have been omitted in the last 222 years? Are you saying that all history up until the 1800s was genuine?
> 
> If all history is either a fabrication, a distortion or incomplete can anyone please explain to me the logic of banning its teaching as a subject in the school curriculum? *Why *would that be necessary if 'the controllers' have already got it all under control... for the second or third time?


I have a feeling that banning certain subjects is part of a plan to reduce education in the world for the population. Subject after subject will be removed. On the other hand, they will issue guidelines to keep teachers busy with non-core activities (e.g., constant reporting). At least, this is roughly how it happens in Russia (my experience + have friends who taught in St. Petersburg and Yekaterinburg, but left for another field; not because of the salaries, but because of the terrible formalization of the process - constant written reports). Given that most of the people who enter pedagogical universities and colleges are people who did not get into other universities (or who only had enough exam scores to get into the pedagogical one), it is only a matter of time before education ceases to be education.

But specifically history should be banned (from the point of view of the real authorities) for the simple reason that it is in history classes that the ideas expressed on such (stolenhistory) sites are spread. In my case, there was also physics.

Our history teacher was always dropping hints that indicated that history was not what the textbooks say it is. Baptism of Russia, the Tatar-Mongol Yoke, Peter the Great's reforms (especially the chronological reform when 5508 years after the Great Embassy were removed from our calendar) and the War with Sweden, the War of 1812, the Crimean War (which was the World War), World War I, World War II ... Each time the teacher said it could have been different and told several versions. But she was a great enthusiast. She led a local history and tourist club in our class (in her free time, practically for free). She actively took us around museums and churches (she is Orthodox). Our class actively participated in local history, tourism, sports and military competitions of the district, city and region. She took us to St. Petersburg, the Golden Ring of Russia and Tobolsk (she herself was from Tomsk). But there aren't many teachers like that (so it's not a system). Most history teachers work in the mainstream of official history.

The physics teacher told us about Tesla, Tunguska, and the Katav bolide (rus; before the Great Patriotic War in the USSR in April 1941; he was from Bashkiria, so he was interested in this subject).


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 11, 2022)

iseidon said:


> a matter of time before education ceases to be education.



Where have you been for the last 40 years? Oh yes, Russia. I have children who passed through the state education system in the UK during the 1980-90s without even touching the sides. There has been no proper education for decades now.

Recently my 11 year old grandson was asked in class to give an example of something associated with India. He answered "curry" quite innocently and his teacher accused him of being stereotypical and said that it could been seen as racist and even sexist! In an actual history lesson he asked how they know Harold was shot in the eye at Hastings and the teacher replied "the rumour got around the battlefield."

Education is no longer about training and exercising the mind or learning how to think and analyse, it's about brainwashing with the specific social and moral (read 'immoral') values that are required for the coming Open Society and it has been that way for decades.



iseidon said:


> But specifically history should be banned (from the point of view of the real authorities) for the simple reason that it is in history classes that the ideas expressed on such (stolenhistory) sites are spread. In my case, there was also physics.



I'm sorry, but I find this ludicrous. If you seriously think that today's history teachers frequent forums like this one and covertly pass clues on to their pupils then you need to think again. If that was truly your experience in Soviet Russia then you were very lucky indeed, especially as you also claim that most teachers are failed academics who are incapable of doing anything but teach.


----------



## iseidon (May 11, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> Where have you been for the last 40 years? Oh yes, Russia. I have children who passed through the state education system in the UK during the 1980-90s without even touching the sides. There has been no proper education for decades now.
> 
> Recently my 11 year old grandson was asked in class to give an example of something associated with India. He answered "curry" quite innocently and his teacher accused him of being stereotypical and said that it could been seen as racist and even sexist! In an actual history lesson he asked how they know Harold was shot in the eye at Hastings and the teacher replied "the rumour got around the battlefield."
> 
> ...



I went to school in the 2000s and early 2010s. My history and physics teachers did a lot of reading, watching, traveling. The history teacher tried to develop our view of events in the world. We constantly had conversations about current news, politics. Every student had something (sane) to say. There are different teachers. 

I didn't claim that teachers were failed scientists or academics. In the USSR, the most prestigious profession was engineering. Now it's lawyer, economist, programmer. That is, a person wanted to enter a lawyer, but did not have enough points. I had enough points only for pedagogy.

Russia has a specific system of education. Very much from the Soviet, but every year - less and less. Higher education is still free, but soon it will probably be abolished, too.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 11, 2022)

FarewellAngelina said:


> Maybe Spanish authorities , now that many from that era will have passed away , are gently wiping the memory of the atrocities from public perception. It's what "education" is for.
> 
> Borrowed that book 29/3/22 , a week before your OP Will , synchronicity .



Interesting. The thing to bear in mind is that the Spanish Civil War was a struggle between democracy and communism, not fascists and ordinary folk. Barcelona was set to become the capital of the Western Soviet Union and the communists played the same trick as Oliver Cromwell did by promising the worker's unions that they would have a better life and be free of the capitalist yoke. However, as soon as the Republic was declared, the Red Army began executing and imprisoning all of the Worker's Union leaders and their families. Just the same as Cromwell did to the Levellers.

As soon as Franco died and he had given control of the country back to the king (a weird thing for a fascist to do eh?) so the 'socialists' took over again. All of the achievements made by Franco, in terms of economic recovery and infrastructure improvements, were buried under a blanket of hatred. Anti-Franco propaganda went into overdrive in Spain. People were bombarded with films and TV series - daily soap operas - portraying a totally false picture of Spain under Franco which has now become accepted as genuine. Franco was buried at The Valley of the Fallen, which was a huge mausoleum he built to honour the dead of both sides. He never intended to be buried there himself, but the king insisted. Recently they dug him up and moved his remains elsewhere - that's how much they hate him for spoiling their plans - or rather delaying them by 40 odd years.

Yes, there were disappearances and atrocities, but they are still going on today. The socialists have what's being called a 'macromafia' which has been in operation since the Civil War. For details check out the 'Expediente Royela'.

The cover-up of this is massive and involves those in the highest echelons of Spanish society. *This is why the subject of history in Spain must be avoided at all costs.*


----------



## Whitewave (May 11, 2022)

"Those who fail to learn the lessons of history are doomed to repeat it"
Maybe that's the point of abolishing the topic altogether-so that when the controllers 
begin intentionally repeating the atrocities of history we won't notice the warning signs.


----------

